# Butterley Engineering Works - Derbyshire - June 2016



## shatners (Jun 10, 2016)

The Explore

Well, after a year off due to a new baby and a house move I've finally got off my arse and got back into it... its good to be back 

I had to set up a new Flickr album so my other 40 or so explores are all here in albums Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Solo explore, which was a mistake as there were two people apparently living in the office blocks (both thankfully asleep in sleeping bags when I peered through the window) and just as I was making my way to the big old blast furnace for a look a bloke appeared from the top yard in with a very big noisy dog shouting and rawping so I chuffed off sharpish!

All pics hand held using Sony A7s and 1.4 35mm FE.


Bit of history:

The Butterley Company was an English manufacturing firm founded as Benjamin Outram and Company in 1790. Portions of it existed until 2009.

At its peak in the 1950s the company employed around 10,000 people.

In 1957, a partnership with Air Products of the USA helped establish that company in the United Kingdom.[8]

In the early 1960s the company acquired locomotive manufacturer F. C. Hibberd & Co Ltd.

The Codnor Park works closed in 1965.

The company was acquired by Lord Hanson in the 1968 for £4.7 million.[9] The company was subsequently split up into Butterley Engineering, Butterley Brick and Butterley Aggregates. Butterley Hall, Outram's home and later the companies offices, was sold off to become the headquarters of Derbyshire Constabulary. In the mid 1980s the foundry closed down. When surplus buildings were demolished the original blast furnace of 1790 was exposed.



































































































​


----------



## tazong (Jun 10, 2016)

Some very beautiful shots there - although while some black and whites enhance certain shots - a full set of black and whites can take away from the really good ones you have shown.
Certainly not a criticism just a personal view - thank you for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jun 11, 2016)

I enjoyed that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## shatners (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you kindly sirs


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank goodness, a brilliant set of images all in Black and White! If one had seen this place in operation in the 60's, you would realise B & W gives the true feel and character of this place. Very nicely done and a relevant tour through this place.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 11, 2016)

Great stuff, a very historic site - I take it a lot has already been demo'd?


----------



## shatners (Jun 12, 2016)

No, I think most of the bits that have been demolished were done whilst the site was still operational. There are two other big engineering buildings and a couple of office blocks still there but well sealed and the one office you can get in has two ''residents'' lol.... (they looked like they had just been turned out of Derbyshire Police HQ custody next door lo1!

One thing that really got my attention is a steel door to the base of the gate tower with the words 'raid shelter' or something similar above.. presumably the works air raid shelter


----------



## wolfism (Jun 12, 2016)

shatners said:


> There are two other big engineering buildings and a couple of office blocks still there but well sealed



Cool, I think I've seen photos of the larger buildings elsewhere … need to have a nosey next time I'm down that way. The Air Raid shelter sounds promising, as you say…


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2016)

Even though you were rudely disturbed you got some cracking shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shatners (Jun 14, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Even though you were rudely disturbed you got some cracking shots.Thanks for sharing.



Thank you mate


----------



## odeon master (Jun 15, 2016)

i drive past here most weeks, was put off though as there was allways a bloke with a dog in the ground, but over the last 6 months not seen anyone. Like you say, maybe they are living in the office. Think from memory most of it was demolished about 10 years ago when it closed down. There must be some preservation order on the buildings left as they would have gone with the original lot. Good to see inside it at last.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 15, 2016)

odeon master;328348 There must be some preservation order on the buildings left as they would have gone with the original lot.[/QUOTE said:


> There may well be some form of order now. However at the time of the site clearance, the buildings we see now had a considerable commercial value in their own right - useable and up to date crane-age and sound roof structures making these enclosed spaces rentable in the then commercial market.


----------



## shatners (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah, need to get back down there.. its only 20 mins from me.. the lads sleeping in the office block definitely are not security lol... quite the opposite looking at some of the paraphernalia surrounding their sleeping bags they have just been released from the Derbyshire Police custody block next door to the site


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 16, 2016)

Great set and well shot! Dodgy with the blokes dossing in there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 16, 2016)

I was here a few weeks ago for a second visit.every building is now sealed up with metal shuttering except the main hall with the spiral staircase.that's a lovely set you have there


----------



## scribe (Jun 17, 2016)

Shatners, absolutely loved these. Beautiful. Thanks


----------



## shatners (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks very much all, really appreciate the comments


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Now that is a set of photos to be proud of! Thanks for sharing


----------

